
Since Twitter Won’t Sell, Who Should Facebook Buy? - qhoxie
http://mashable.com/2008/11/24/twitter-facebook-deal/
======
generalk
Perhaps a niave question, but why should facebook buy anyone? Why shouldn't
they just focus on their own revenue stream?

------
ram1024
any company that's actually generating revenue. until facebook itself has a
method of making money, spending FUNDING to acquire more uncommercial services
under its belt is wildly irresponsible.

sure it might turn out to be a good idea, but it could more easily turn out to
be a bad, horribly bad idea.

